# Мучительные боли в спине, головокружения. Помогите советом



## An-na (30 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте! Началось все в 2008 г. впервые повысилось давление, появились головные боли.  выявили шейный остеохондроз. наблюдалась у невролога. потом переидически появлялись неприятные ощущения в шее, но внимания на это не обращала. 
примерно месяц назад начали мучать головокружения, появились боли в спине. потом стало плохо на работе, потеряла сознание, увезли на скорой. давление было 160 на 100. от госпитализации отказалась, была на больничном у терапевта. от назначенных ею лекарств толку не было(милдронат, глицин, аэртал). боли в спине не проходят, с утра на ноги больно вставать, немеют стопы. боли отдают то в поясницу, то в руку, то в бок, такое ощущение, что болит все. головокружения тоже не исчезли.Боль постоянная, даже когда ложусь ощущение скованности и боль. Сделала мрт позвоночника. Заключение:
По МР-картине признаки остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника. Протузии дисков с5-с6, с6-с7. Спондилоартроз.
По МР-картине признаки остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника. Грыжи Шморля th7-th9. Геменгиома в теле th11.
По МР-картине признаки остехондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Гемангиома в теле L1 
К неврологу попасть можно только на следущей неделе, строго по записи. Помогите, пожалуйста, советом


----------



## La murr (30 Июн 2014)

*An-na*, здравствуйте!
Рекомендую Вам разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Можно создать альбомы с фото, дав ссылку на них в своей теме - это упростит процесс просмотра изображений врачами форума.
Как создать альбом - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
Предоставьте, пожалуйста, врачам форума больше информации о себе: возраст, рост, вес, регион проживания.

Врачи обязательно ответят Вам при первой возможности.


----------



## An-na (30 Июн 2014)

снимки, к сожалению пока не могу загрузить. 
возраст 33 года рост 153 вес 62. 
Архангельская область


----------

